# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Что делать с цветами предложенными божествам

## Kristina B

Что делать с цветами предложенными божествам? В смысле их потом выкидывать когда завянут или сушить и хранить?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я их сначала даю всем понюхать, а потом с балкона выбрасываю.

----------


## Светлана )

Еще под дерево можно положить, оно тоже благо получает.

----------


## Александр Грицай

В храме их обычно сжигают, как и другие священные предметы.Выбрасывание их с балкона меня повергло в полный шок.Может там под балконом находится что-то другое, нежели чем у меня.Во всяком случае, сейчас каждый преданный может устроить небольшой костёр, это зависит в основном от его энтузиазма в преданном служении.

----------


## Yevgeniy

> сейчас каждый преданный может устроить небольшой костёр, это зависит в основном от его энтузиазма в преданном служении.


вот костёр в сердце получить мы можем только от того, у кого этот костёр горит

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Может там под балконом находится что-то другое, нежели чем у меня.


У меня там травка и кустики растут.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Я снимаю с алтаря, складываю в эту вазу с водой,  хожу любуюсь какое-то время. Потом приходится или сжигать на даче, или в землю закапывать. Можно разобрать на лепестки и "осыпать" проходящего под балконом преданного, Лакшману Прану прабху, например, когда он возвращается с работы  :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

мне тоже не понятно, как сжигать или класть под дерево. Костры жечь в черте города не очень получится, во первых это запрещено, а во вторых если ветер, дождь или вообще зима, то поджечь что-то довольно сложно, а такая погода у нас 7 месяцев в году. К тому же это привлекает внимание прохожих. Класть под дерево... мне однажды сделали замечание, когда я под дерево сложила остатки прасада, что для отходов есть специальные места. Не у всех есть возможность сделать это в уединенном месте. Поэтому для меня есть тоже некоторые сложности во всем этом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Обычно сухие маха-цветочки мы высыпаем в кусты, в костер или в речку.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Сушу, и когда постепенно много накапливается, отдаю на сжигание преданным-дачникам  :smilies:

----------


## Александр Грицай

> У меня там травка и кустики растут.


Я слышал что бросать прасад - это оскорбление.Вы не слышали этого?Для меня сам факт того, что ты что-то "бросаешь" символизирует что эта вещь не очень ценна для тебя и ты к ней пренебрежительно относишься.Тоже самое что кидаться пищей, предложенной Господу.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А что делать с гирляндами ?

----------


## Александр Грицай

> А что делать с гирляндами ?


Сжечь.Учитывая что Вы в Москве, можете их в храм принести и пуджари сожгут.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> мне тоже не понятно, как сжигать или класть под дерево....
> Поэтому для меня есть тоже некоторые сложности во всем этом.


Лично я с алтаря перевешиваю в другой угол своей хибарки, или где нить приткну. То есть можно найти то место, где такие "некрасивые" уже штуки - весьма украсят скучный пейзаж. На кухне гденить - место найдется. И всегда будет радовать, приподнимая Воспоминание там, где оно было чемто поглощено другим.

--
Первая причина моего письма - "техническая": пожалуйста, очистите почтовый ящик от писем, ибо новые Вам не могут приходить..
Не знаю других способов обратить на это внимание  :sed:

----------


## Яшода д д

> мне тоже не понятно, как сжигать или класть под дерево. Костры жечь в черте города не очень получится, во первых это запрещено, а во вторых если ветер, дождь или вообще зима, то поджечь что-то довольно сложно, а такая погода у нас 7 месяцев в году. К тому же это привлекает внимание прохожих. Класть под дерево... мне однажды сделали замечание, когда я под дерево сложила остатки прасада, что для отходов есть специальные места. Не у всех есть возможность сделать это в уединенном месте. Поэтому для меня есть тоже некоторые сложности во всем этом.


Оль, цветы суши и если хочешь ,можешь мне отдавать - сожгу.
Прасадом подпортившимся собачек с ближайшей автостоянки кормлю.Никто не против.Правда, редко им перепадает.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Оль, цветы суши и если хочешь ,можешь мне отдавать - сожгу.
> Прасадом подпортившимся собачек с ближайшей автостоянки кормлю.Никто не против.Правда, редко им перепадает.


С прасадом нашли выход - не готовить много... была у меня такая мания одно время. 
С цветами - спасибо Яшода даси, буду приносить как накопится  :tongue:

----------


## Кеша

Мы всегда с женой куда-нибудь под кустик в траву кладем с мыслью о том, что это пища червичкам.
Мотив всегда главнее самого действия.
Действие одно и то же с виду, но в одном случае это выбрасывание, а в другом - пожертвование низшим существам.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Сжечь.Учитывая что Вы в Москве, можете их в храм принести и пуджари сожгут.


У многих преданных дома, я вижу как они хранят старые гирлянды, привезённые например с Маяпура, от духовного учителя .., вот и спрашиваю ..
Хотелось бы авторитетного ответа.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Видела, как преданные вешали гирлянды на дерево.  Когда я долго хранила старые гирлянды, там завелась моль... :blink:

----------


## Radesa das

как-то читал в книге "панчaратра" написанной Премарасом прабху. там было написано что прасад должен быть погружен в "тело" воды или земли. про огонь написано не было.

----------


## Александр Грицай

> У многих преданных дома, я вижу как они хранят старые гирлянды, привезённые например с Маяпура, от духовного учителя .., вот и спрашиваю ..
> Хотелось бы авторитетного ответа.


Что значит авторитетного ответа?Вы хотите, чтобы кто-то из GBC здесь ответил?Уже написали - сжечь.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Что значит авторитетного ответа?Вы хотите, чтобы кто-то из GBC здесь ответил?Уже написали - сжечь.


Они знают о ком я )
Сжечь было написано не про гирлянды.
А так, я не могу потом другим говорить, что мне Александр Грицай сказал, поэтому надо делать так ... при всём уважении к вам.  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Ответ Его милости Ангиры Муни прабху




> Гирлянды можно хранить долго, если они очень дорогие вам (например, гирлянда духовного учителя). Но, если вы чувствуете, что эта гирлянда превращается в источник пыли в вашей  комнате - или просто нет необходимости хранить ее дольше - то можете вынести и аккуратно положить ее где-то под деревом, в чистом месте, в лесу или в парке.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Сжечь-самый лучший вариант. если еще присыпать благовониями и сандалом то вообще будет как дорогостоящая кремация. А так закопать в землю или около дерева. лично у меня никогда с этим проблем не было и никто из прохожих внимания не обращал. Идеальное место для уединения-парк Покровское-Глебово. Там можно высыпать в родник или реку. Есть и места для мангалов. Там очень часто сжигаю или высыпаю в озера.

----------

